# new pet



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

this isn't a pic of mine as i don't have any yet but this is the species i just bought. my female is still young and won't get this blue for a few moults.












> The Cobalt Blue Tarantula is one of the more beautiful, yet one of the more aggressive species of tarantula. The Cobalt Blue Tarantula looks almost black at a glance, but upon closer inspection, with certain lighting, this species shows a bright blue overall color! These tarantulas are very popular, but aren't good for beginners. Cobalt Blue Tarantulas are extremely aggressive and fast. Even the spiderlings of this species have been known to show aggression! The Cobalt Blue Tarantula is uncommon in the wild, but is becoming more and more familiar in captivity. These tarantulas spin large webs even though they do spend most of their time in their burrow if given the opportunity. The Cobalt Blue Tarantula is an amazing tarantula for anybody who dares to keep it!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats a bad ass spider.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Thats a bad ass spider.


thx man. was glad to get her at the price i did. and she's eating like crazy, which is a good sign.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

That pic pretty much proves that Spider Man is a p*ssy.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow thats one hell of a nice looking spider.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Woah..good l9ooking
post pics of your anyway so we can see the difference from now to maturity.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

this is a pic of mine.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

If you dont mind me asking how much was that spider, I think I am going to talk to ash and see if he can get me one if the prises are not to high. I showed my girl and she said hell no but she says that about everything I have so f*ck her.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That spider is a handfull! They must burrow to be happy. Plus, they are extremely fast on their feet and bite readily. Have fun!








Nice T though!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> If you dont mind me asking how much was that spider, I think I am going to talk to ash and see if he can get me one if the prises are not to high. I showed my girl and she said hell no but she says that about everything I have so f*ck her.


i got mine for $35. he was asking for $40. if you like this sort of stuff, find a herp show in your area, you get way better prices and if you check out the right vendors and know what to ask for, you get some real bargains. i'm working on my enclosure for the next pet which will be the Brazillian Rainbow Boa.

*SERRAPYGO

*i know what you mean. she's got a good 4" of substrate i just caught her out in the open. when they move it's like the legs blur and the body moves at an alarming speed. while i've heard about people who were bitten, i'd like to keep that the limit of my personal experience.

next arachnid i get will hopefully be a bird eater. sooo been looking forward to getting one. i told myself about six months ago that i'd have a rose, red knee, some kind of trapdoor, and the cobalt in a year so i'm trying to keep on schedule.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

mdrs said:


> this is a pic of mine.


You can see a tint of Blue...about how big is this in comparison to the first picture?

What do you feed it.

Very cool man


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Your nuts.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

notaverage said:


> this is a pic of mine.


You can see a tint of Blue...about how big is this in comparison to the first picture?

What do you feed it.

Very cool man
[/quote]

she's about 4" across now. she eats crickets. crickets and superworms are the biggest part of her diet for life. i've seen people feed them pinkies but i don't know if i'll get in to that.

some other pics.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

mtuttle02 said:


> Your nuts.


Nooo! I give you a hat's off for wanting to keep one of these. They're no picnic! Haplopelma lividum...look him up. Tons of info on them on the net.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, I am going to see about getting one.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> If you dont mind me asking how much was that spider, I think I am going to talk to ash and see if he can get me one if the prises are not to high. I showed my girl and she said hell no but she says that about everything I have so f*ck her.


^Look into A. versicolor, c. cyanopubecens, b. bohemi. Nice and colourful. Versi's and gbb (cyanopubecens) are colourful since slings. My versi female is just over 4" and due for a molt andi got her a year ago last september as a sling. You can generally get slings cheap (usually under 30$-some go for more, but the mostive paid was 40 for a 1/2" pulchra sling- you can get alot of other species of about 10$ though. Real cheap usually when the person whos selling bred them and they have 100 to sell. Females are worth much more then males so i would guess 100$ give or take depending on size or species is what most females are worth (assuming they arnt from a super common or rare species.

The 7 i have are listed in my sig vitticepts is a bearded dragon, but the rest are t's.

Nice lividum.
Too much of a pet hole for me, but their still cool.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

mdrs said:


> this isn't a pic of mine as i don't have any yet but this is the species i just bought. my female is still young and won't get this blue for a few moults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one Crip'ed out spider! Nicest looking tarantula I have ever seen.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ja said:


> this isn't a pic of mine as i don't have any yet but this is the species i just bought. my female is still young and won't get this blue for a few moults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one Crip'ed out spider! Nicest looking tarantula I have ever seen.
[/quote]

Too bad its a pet hole and you are happy if you see it monthly. 
Ja'eh you ever go to the reptile expos in missisaga? Theres one tommorow. There called ontario reptile expos. Pretty nice. Probably picking up another t there. Tarantula Canada will be there with tons of t's including slings of the one in the pics.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn't go but I want to go to the next one. How often do they hold these conventions?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ja said:


> I didn't go but I want to go to the next one. How often do they hold these conventions?


 Its about every 3 months. They had four this past year (actually 5, 4 were at the same location) and will probably have 4 next year. I think i went to 3 last year (and a smaller one closer to me). Last one was pretty good. I picked up a tiny a geniculata sling.

Closer to the new year they should put out a new list of show dates, but id guess the next one will be about febuary.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

neon blue now thats one sweet T.....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

marilynmonroe said:


> neon blue now thats one sweet T.....


The op's t will look much better after a molt, well thats if you get a look at anything more than a hole.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> neon blue now thats one sweet T.....


The op's t will look much better after a molt, well thats if you get a look at anything more than a hole.
[/quote]

even after she's started digging, i still see her daily. maybe i'm just lucky. have you ever had one of these before?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mdrs said:


> neon blue now thats one sweet T.....


The op's t will look much better after a molt, well thats if you get a look at anything more than a hole.
[/quote]

even after she's started digging, i still see her daily. maybe i'm just lucky. have you ever had one of these before?
[/quote]
Never had one, but ive heard alot about them. If your substrate is deep (which it should be) then i am farily sure it will be it its burrow alot more. You are lucky if shes still commonly visable when shes settled in. I would give it 6-12" or more of dirt if possible then it can build a good tunnel. Alot of t's act different after being put in a new tank. My obt used to web a ton and dig (used to be burried for days (well came out when i was sleeping)), but after upgrading to a much larger rubbermaid, it has yet to dig and has only make a pathetic tube web in a corner thats just big enough to cover it.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

thats the most awsome tarantula I've ever seen I was looking at them in youtube man there super fast and they say they have a very painful bite.


----------

